# Where is the stock amp? Its not there?



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

this thread is in the ICE forum. "In-Car-Electronics"

1" tweeters in the front 8ohms w/ a 6.8uF cap in series acting as 1st order high pass filter
160mm midbass 4ohms front and rear. the tweeter/cap series is connected in parallel to the front midbass. combined front speaker combination is 2.7ohms.


----------



## Hedess (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks guys :thumbup: 

I just have to figure out the wiring part now.

More homework to be done.


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

Hedess said:


> Hi HW/Kaz,
> 
> My dealer just confirmed what you have said - no AMP.
> 
> ...


OK.. well there is one trick to minimize on wires:

If you run the outputs from the radio to the trunk- 4 speaker wires then take the remaining wires behind the dash which are the speaker leads and connect the fronts to the rears, That would enable you to connect the front output of your amp to what was the rear speaker leads in the trunk that are jumped out behind the dash to give you fronts...now you can connect the rear output directly to your rears and you done.
It is very common to do this to save on the amount of wires being run.

That is about the only thing you can do to make it easier.


----------



## Hedess (Jan 20, 2004)

Tanks for the tip. :thumbup: 

This would also mean that the wires that were going to the rears would have to be extended to reach the amp. There would then be two joins in the wire. Would this make a difference to the sound quality?

Also, what would be the best way to run wires from the HU to the rear? Does anybody have a DIY that shows this?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

online manual for zapco amp w/ symbilink (balanced differential signals).

http://www.zapco.com/sound/prod/pdf/z600c2sl.pdf

compares unbalanced and balance diff signals.

is there a move from unbalanced to balance diff signals in the car audio arena?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> online manual for zapco amp w/ symbilink (balanced differential signals).
> 
> http://www.zapco.com/sound/prod/pdf/z600c2sl.pdf
> 
> compares unbalanced and balance diff signals


Don't see anything in there about that.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Don't see anything in there about that.


starting from page 10?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

HW said:


> starting from page 10?


Nothing useful.

I already know, for example, that the two signals on the two wires of the twisted pair are the same, except 180deg out of phase with each other. This doesn't even talk about that. What I'm curious about now is how the normal and inverted signals together in a differential setup are related to a bridged output, which also uses a phase inversion in its process.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Nothing useful.
> 
> I already know, for example, that the two signals on the two wires of the twisted pair are the same, except 180deg out of phase with each other. This doesn't even talk about that. What I'm curious about now is how the normal and inverted signals together in a differential setup are related to a bridged output, which also uses a phase inversion in its process.


oh man, it's been years since i did any calc's in this area (ac power transmission). i think this is related to how the power companies provide you w/ 120V and 240V. 120V: 1 live wire, 1 ground. 240V: 2 live wires and 1 optional ground. the power companies transmit power long distance using 3 live wires w/ 3 phases.


----------



## Hedess (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok, so its been a while since I posted since I have had some family commitments.

I have been busy, however, and taken out the back speakers (pretty easy, just remove the grills on the rear deck, unscrew and unplug speakers) and the front left speakers. Havn't done the drivers door yet since I still need the car to get around.

I also removed the lining in the trunk and found the plug in the picture attched. For a moment I thought I was in luck and found the amp plug but I think this is the connection to a mobile phone. Can anybody confirm this?

My dilemma now is the wiring at the radio harness. 

CWolfey posted a wiring diagram, earlier in this thread but it doesn't match up with mine. 

Does anybody have a description of what the wires are from the radio harness?

This is what I have found so far (traced these wires with a multimeter): 

Pin #/ Wire Colour/ Description/ What is it)

1/ Blue-Thin White stripe/ Speaker Thickness wire/ ??? (Front Left)
2/ Blue-Thin Red stripe/ Speaker Thickness wire/ ???
3/ Yellow/ Speaker Thickness/ Back Left
4/ Black/ Thin wire/ ???
5/ Purple-Thin white stripe/ Thin wire/ ???
6/ Blue/ Speaker Thickness wire/ Back Right
7/ White-Thin Yellow stripe with dashed yellow/ Thin wire/ ???
8/ Blue-Thin Brown stripe/ Speaker Thickness wire/ Front Left
9/ Red-Thin Greenstripe/ Speaker Thickness wire/ ???
10/ White/ Thinn wire/ ???
11/ Blue-Thin Brown stripe/ Speaker Thickness wire/ ???
12/ Brown/ Speaker Thickness wire/ Back Left
13/ Grey-Thin Red stripe/ Thin wire/ ???
14/ Brown/ Speaker Thickness wire/ Back Right
15/ Brown/ Thicker than Speaker wire/ ???
16/ White/ Thin wire/ ???
17/ Empty

One thing I found was that from the Left front speaker the Blue-Thin red wire did not map to the same colour wire at the radio harness. It actually maopped to the Blue-Thin white wire at the harness?

Long post, but hopefully somone can help me with the wiring. Its pretty much the last step I need to figure out so that I can put in my new speakers and amp.

PS. I hate seeing my car in bits.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Hedess said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2001 E46 325i.
> 
> ...


Ah, that old US/Australia thing .

Only US (and possibly some Canadian-market) cars have the 10-speaker system and amplifier as standard. Everyone else makes do with six speakers and no external amplifier. Perhaps stuff like this should be included in an FAQ someplace for the benefit of owners of non-NA market cars?


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

CWolfey said:


> Yep that is correct I believe 6 speaker system has no amp just Radio power coming from the head unit,
> If you are not changing the head unit you will have to get wires behind the radio.
> If you remove the trim above the radio you should see 2 screws holding it in.
> 
> This pic will help you with colors.


is the colors the same for a 99' 323i?.. also i can't seem to get the trim off... should i force it out?... would i snap anything?


----------



## Hedess (Jan 20, 2004)

The trim came out pretty easy. Its held in by pins that slide into plastic type holders that apply pressure to the pins to hold them in. Take the trim over the glovebox out first and then the one over the radio. You can then take the radio out by removing the two screws holding it in.

Trim removal DIY - http://www.e46fanatics.com/howto/howtodetail.php?howto_id=25

Good luck. I have no been able to work out all the wire colours yet.

I am going to take it to a pro te get some Hertz speakers and an Audison amp installed.

Thanks to all on this thread that helped me.


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

Hedess said:


> The trim came out pretty easy. Its held in by pins that slide into plastic type holders that apply pressure to the pins to hold them in. Take the trim over the glovebox out first and then the one over the radio. You can then take the radio out by removing the two screws holding it in.
> 
> Trim removal DIY - http://www.e46fanatics.com/howto/howtodetail.php?howto_id=25
> 
> ...


sweet helped out a lot... =)


----------

